# Baby goat dying Emergency, please help!!!



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it is pnemonia, not sure antibiotic dosage, doubt he will make it but I want to try. Please help!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pen G 1cc per 10lbs twice a day
oxytetracyline - LA 200 Duramycin etc 1cc per 20lbs once per day

do you have any Dexamethazone?


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I gave him the pen g. No I don't have that. I have electrolytes for scours, should I give him some of that? He is not nursing.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I know someone about ten minutes away who is very experience, I am going to get her, if I can. My breeder is not able to return my phone call right now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

How old is the kid? How long has he not been eating?

Yes you can give electrolytes


----------



## GracefulAcres (Feb 22, 2012)

got any Nutridrench? It has done wonders for mine... until the meds can kick in.
ray: ray: ray: 
:hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have a temp? Why do you think it is pnemonia?


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Baby goat dying Emergency, please help!!! Update- he is *

He is gone. It all happened so fast. He was born Friday during the night/early Sat am. He was not as active as Maddie, or as aggressive of a nurser, but it was so brutally hot here. He was nursing, until today, just not as often. I picked him up to move him and Darling so I could clean out their stall, and I heard him rasping a bit. When I went to sit him down, his legs were weak, but he did walk to the corner and lay down. I quickly cleaned and put them back in their stall, and Darling was screaming her head off. I went in, and he was limp and had tons of mucus in his mouth. I cleaned it out, and he was revived, but he would not nurse, and still just laid there very limp. I gave him the PEN G, and ran down the road to see if a very experienced goat friend could help me, and by the time I got back, he was gone. He is still in the stall with Darling. I just don't have the heart to take care of him right now, my husband will be home in an hour to do it. She is going to be a mess. What do I have to do about her milk? This part of having goats really does stink. I am a mess. RIP little baby Mitchie. I will miss you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Leaving him in there is good she can grieve and know he is gone. 

If she gets uneven you can milk out the side not being nursed.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry! :hug:


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

so sorry :hug:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

They are fainters, I don't milk them at all normally. Do I need to do something to dry her up? I left him in there all morning, and now Dave is going to take care of burying him. He is going to try to get her to leave the stall.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Does she have any other kids? From your post I thought there was another kid


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. I hate losing the little ones. I feel for the mama goat as well. It is hard when you know how much they love their babies.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

No, a different doe has a kid, he was her only one. She is now grazing in the pasture, thank goodness. She pretty much ripped my heart out today with her mourning. I did get to talk with my breeder, and he said she was one of his best mother goats ever. I told him that she was not cleaning him or giving him much attention at all. She did clean him when he was born, but after that, she pretty much ignored him. She was fine about allowing him to nurse, but she did not encourage him. My breeder is 100% sure there was something wrong with the baby because he said she would have taken care of him, as she had in the past. 

Please just send up a prayer that my last doe has a good kidding. I can't handle this again soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Right there with you. When we lost one last year it took several more kiddings before I started to relax. I really did not get over the loss until that same doe presented us with happy healthy quads this year. Keeping good thoughts for you and your goats and the upcoming kidding.
And yes, I believe the mama knew something was wrong. If she did she will probably recover more quickly. They are smart, our goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You will need to milk her tO relieve pressure and help her dry off. If not she an get mastitis 

Something probably was wrong - experienced this with a kid this year and dispute my best efforts he didn't make it either


----------

